# To women in their mid-40's



## Bunny (Jan 6, 2000)

I'm 45 and am starting to suffer from those pre-menopausal symptoms - hot flashes, light headaches and now my period is 2 wks. late. I am a little freaked out so I went to the gynocologist yesterday. He doubts I'm pregnant (so do I) but suggested that once I test negative I should take progesterone to bring on my period and in the middle of that do a blood test to test my hormone levels. Anyone have experience with this? I haven't done anything about it yet.


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

Hi BunnyI'm 45 too, well almost 46, but don't tell. Yes, a couple of years ago, my periods started getting erratic and heavy. I was given a form of progesterone. It did what it was suppose to do, and I didn't have any side effects to speak of. I would take it 10 days of the month, starting with the 15th da of my cycle. Worked well. The side effects can be mood swings, weight loss or gain. None of which bothered me. Good luck.


----------



## Bronzee (Sep 25, 1999)

Its called Mid-Life-Crisis (Menopause}.


----------



## Bunny (Jan 6, 2000)

Thanks for your answers. My computer was down for over a week so I didn't get to read them till now. I did get my period finally this week and it's particularly heavy. I am going to do a blood test on Monday to check my hormone level. Boy this "midlife crisis" is a bummer. I'm not ready to grow up yet!


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I'm curious (will check back tomorrow). You youngsters (I'm 47) ran to the doc quicker than I. How can the doc not know if you're pregnant? Don't blood tests work immediately? What about the home pregnancy tests if you're way more than 1 day late? How 'bout your basal body temp every morning?I was 5 weeks late from Aug 'til Oct and haven't gotten around to the doc yet. I spend all my time going to GI guy for the IBS. Not being snotty or rude, just curious.Plus, why go on progesterone when we're soon going to prob. go on estrogen:Thanks,Joan from the IBS board ------------------Charter Counselor of the United Federation of Planets. . . --How can I counsel anyone when I can't even help myself?IBS C LowMo


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

Joan-I went on the progesterone to get my periods back to a more normal (manageable) state. When I said heavy I meant HEAVY-as in uncontrollable. When you can't go for more than an hour without a change, or you're afraid to sleep at night for fear that you'll wake up in a puddle.........that is why I took progesterone. It helped my lining shed more efficiently, so that my periods were more the normal volume that they should be. It was that, or a D & C or an ablation process. I decided to try the hormone way first, and it worked fine for me.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Well..this is interesting to me. I am 42 will be 43 in April. Over the last couple of years my periods are very light. I am regular but very light. I was getting a period regularly every 26 -28 days but I would only it have for maybe 1 or 2 hours the whole week. My Dr. told me that I actually was high on the Progesterone side. I now take thyroid armour and it seems to make my periods a bit heavier but certainly not heavy. I wonder if all this will change. I have often heard that periods become heavier and even more frequent for many when they are going through menopause. I was beginning to think I went through it and didn't even know it and they would just stop. I guess there is more to come. I do notice that I get more headaches now before my periods and I get extremely tired the week before and extremely shakey while I am having it. I need to eat sugar to make me feel better.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Thanks for your responses, but I still don't understand why the doc didn't know if you were pregnant or not, with today's technology (the stick turned blue!, said Murphy Brown)Thanx again,Joan------------------Charter Counselor of the United Federation of Planets. . . --How can I counsel anyone when I can't even help myself?IBS C LowMo


----------

